# What are your AC:PC goals ?



## thora (Oct 29, 2018)

What goals are you trying to achieve within your ACC game?
This could be a stretch goal or one you've set yourself. 

How far are you towards the goal?


Mine are
- Get to level 30 
- Catch all 10 bugs (4/ 10)
- Catch all 34 fish (14 / 34)
- Have 1 million bells at one time (total so far; 25,505)
- Max 3 villagers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2018)

My #1 goal for awhile has been to reach level 100.  I'm 96 now, so I'm very close.  Once I hit 100 I guess my goal will be to get all the villagers whose themed amenities I've built to level 25.


----------



## koopasta (Oct 29, 2018)

My main goal is to get Octavian right now. Currently, I have a 1-in-8 chance of getting him. After Octavian, it is to try to save up Leaf Tickets to make my campsite really cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also have another goal, which is to get every item from Goldie's cookies without spending a single Leaf Ticket.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Oct 29, 2018)

Right now, I’m trying to get every floral item... I’m almost done with the purple pansy items, but it’s taking forever ^^;


----------



## Ashariel (Oct 29, 2018)

My current goal is to max all villagers I have them all at 23 so far...I have accomplished everything else I have gotten every ok motors item I finished the floral sets...I have all the Gulliver animals and everything that can be cataloged without leaf tickets...


----------



## Mythic Diamond (Oct 29, 2018)

My goal is to get to level 100, to max all villagers, and to save enough leaf tickets to buy the spooky sky.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Oct 31, 2018)

Same as some other people here! I'm level 95 and trying to get to 100. My poor villagers are so fat from all the treats I've fed them lmao.


----------



## biker (Oct 31, 2018)

I have no goal, I just want leaf bucks and nice clothing/ accessories.


----------



## boring (Nov 1, 2018)

Level 100 and probably to save up 1 million bells,,, i think im at 200k right now? or 600k.... i have no memory

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah also, get enough leaf tickets to buy holiday lights + fireworks for a monday-appropriate christmas celebration


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 2, 2018)

my current goal is to get enough leaf tickets to get the birch background, almost there,  im at 210, goal is 250


----------



## thora (Nov 2, 2018)

_*My Current stats & progress*_
Today I've caught 4 different new fish. 
14 / 34 

Caught 1 new bug 
4 / 10 

_goal update_
i did mean that i wanted to get to goal 30 not 3 lol.
I'm on level 5 now. 



those are some really good goals everyone!
What progress have you made?


----------



## RoyalLeoKnight (Nov 5, 2018)

I have a few right now! 

-Max one animal's level. (21/25 for Peewee.)
-Get Jack's Puppet Show. (174/350 Leaf Tickets.)
-Hit Level 100. (Level 57 right now.)

Just hit one a few weeks ago of getting to level 50, so that's always good!


----------



## Sylvie74 (Nov 9, 2018)

my goal is to get all the clothes and catch all the rare critters  

After that, I will probably go for all the furniture.


----------

